# New N scale kit



## rslaserkits (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi All
A friend and fellow laser cutter( www.carolinacraftsmankits.com) that has only done HO scale kits just released his first N scale kit. A round barn These can be found most any were even a few here in Oregon so check it out
Not on his web site yet but will be soon. If these sell he will do more in N
rich


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow looks good!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never saw a barn like that here in Jersey.

Looks good. :thumbsup:

Hello Rich, (aka cnjrr)

You should add your link in your signature. 
http://www.rslaserkits.com/index.html


----------



## rslaserkits (Jun 18, 2012)

Might need to look closer ED  Know they are in the NE and mid-west as as I said think there were a few out this way
and thought the link was in the sig on here  but see it's not but will be 
Forgot to add it is a easy build a one piece roof card that is scored and bends to the right shape and has a floor and ceiling to hold it all square and straight
thanks
rich
www.rslaserkits.com


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

None like that in the great State of Texas


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Several like them in Wisconsin, The Dairy State... No matter what California says, happy cows, do in fact, come from Wisconsin...


----------



## rslaserkits (Jun 18, 2012)

Carl said:


> None like that in the great State of Texas


Here you go Carl they are in Texas. Might not be totaly te same but close
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_of_Fredericksburg,_Texas
rich
www.rslaserkits.com


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Rich....made you work to find that....hehehhe.

The model seems to be of a horse barn. Maybe like those found in Kentucky.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have never seen one in Jersey but I guess they are here. 

I found this in a search,

*We have a deteriorating round barn here in Warren County, New Jersey, and we are looking into starting an effort to preserve it. Any suggestions you can make would be helpful.

Here (below) is a photo of the barn. It was built in the 1930s by a man who originally had built a round barn on his farm in the Midwest, but moved East after one of his sons came to the Garden State.

I think they are more prevalent in the Mid West?
What were the benefits of a round barn compared to a regular barn?

*


----------

